# hi,HTML:IFRAME_MW[TRj]



## pratikdamani (Apr 28, 2010)

i have my website, i scanned my computer and even server comp. could not find any virus or malware, i deleted all files and uploaded all file once again after scan but still getting the Virus says


HTML:IFRAME-MW[TRj].


So how do i find this.

please give a solution.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

If you think that you have a virus, you need to follow the directions here. Do everything that you can then the folks in the virus/trojan/spyware forum will help you.

Cheers!


----------

